# Why did my soap take 1 hour 15 min to trace?



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Made first soap using lye calculator- Took forever to trace, and it was barely there when poured into mold. Used 20 0z coconut oil, 30 oz olive oil, 15 oz tallow as fat. (goat's milk and lye) temp was 100. Can someone tell me what the problem was? Can I trust it to set? A lovely chocolate mint swirl oatmeal bar (kids choice) 
Thanks


----------



## Step (Aug 4, 2005)

I've used all the oil ingredients listed and similar combinations. I haven't paid attention to what the temperature of my ingredients are since my very first batch. Whatever the temp is, hot, warm or room temperature, all my soap trace fairly quickly, within minutes. 

However, I never use milk (I don't like GM soap) so the GM could be what slowed it down since OO and Tallow do take a little longer to trace. 

There are several people here that make GM soap... and might be able to answer your question or make some suggestions.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

InHisName said:


> Made first soap using lye calculator- Took forever to trace, and it was barely there when poured into mold. Used 20 0z coconut oil, 30 oz olive oil, 15 oz tallow as fat. (goat's milk and lye) temp was 100. Can someone tell me what the problem was? Can I trust it to set? A lovely chocolate mint swirl oatmeal bar (kids choice)
> Thanks


InHisName, you didn't say if you were stirring it by hand. It will take a lot longer to trace if you stir by hand. I have always used either a blender for small batches or a stick blender for larger batches. I pour my blender soap in the molds at thin trace.


----------



## Mistyf (Apr 4, 2008)

Did you hand stir? I always use a stick blender and get trace in about 5 minutes. I also do room temp cp. I never heat oils, or wait for lye to cool.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Used a blender, wire whisk attachment.
The soap set wonderfully- though the fragrance did not come through. Added 1/2 t fudge fragrance- and did not swirl in colors deep enough, they are sitting on top 1/2 inch of soap. If someone can help with the long trace time..... this was done with children, and don't want to discourage their attempts at soapmaking by extended trace time. Thanks!
IHN,
Teri


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I was just about to ask how your soap turned out. I am so glad it set for you. I have never used a whisk attachment, but it seems like it should stir well. I plugged your oils and the ounces into Soapcalc and the soap qualities look really good. You should have a nice hard soap. Next time, maybe make a smaller batch to see if it traces faster. Adding beeswax makes a harder bar, so the trace may be faster if you add a little beeswax


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

thank you, linn, will try the beeswax. I am trying to read the soapcalc, is there one that is easier to understand? went to two, one at thesage.com , and soapcalc.com.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Here is a link explaining the soap qualities listed on soapcalc. I have tried several and always go back to SoapCalc.

http://www.soapcalc.net/info/soapqualities.asp


----------



## Madfarmer (Mar 22, 2008)

I've never used the wisk--it probably adds too much air. Use the regular blender attachment. Liquid is liquid--water, goat milk, no difference. If you weigh everything carefully, you should get consistent results.

Madfarmer


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

I made 2 batches of soap yesterday...the second batch I tried a new EO blend I bought...I had added the color at light trace and as soon as I added the EO it started to thicken like you wouldnt believe. LOL I raced to the kitchen table and poured just in time. I use a stick blender too.


----------



## Madfarmer (Mar 22, 2008)

If you're experienced with your recipe, and you weigh carefully (and I mean WEIGH EVERYTHING), there's really no reason to wait for "trace" before you pour it in the mold. As soon as everything is blended well, I pour. Usually, it's the consistency of heavy cream. I have 20 pounds of lumpy, ugly, unsaleable soap lying around from waiting till it traced to pour. 

Madfarmer


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

The last time I made soap with a larger % of olive oil it took forever to get to trace then I read olive oil usually will slow things down--is that true? I usually can get my other soaps to trace fairly fast and have one honey/beeswax soap that traces so fast I usually stir by hand and have the mold sitting right beside me.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Sometimes too much liquid can also cause trouble with tracing.


----------

